

Watch out for the Calendar Geeks - sheffield
http://blog.plover.com/calendar/july-weekends.html

======
russell
Rejoice Calendar Geeks. There are fewer of us even than those who really
understand Haskell monads. It's obvious that the Java/Calendar classes were
implemented by people who were not calendar geeks. (I once implemented a date
package that was usable from 4000BC to several thousand years in the future by
porting some HP-48 code.)

Best of all for me, this July has 3 paydays.

~~~
ojbyrne
If you get paid biweekly that happens twice a year, so its not terribly
exciting. What was cool was a couple of years ago I was lucky enough to get
paid (biweekly) 27 times in a year. That was exciting.

------
mjd
The same co-worker has a Lucite perpetual calendar on his desk. I asked him
how many different calendar options it had.

"Seven."

"Doesn't it beggar belief that one of those seven would only get used once
every 800 years?"

~~~
derleth
> "Seven."

Sounds like it has precisely one setting for each day of the week January 1
can fall on, which isn't sufficient to uniquely identify each possible
calendar. You need fourteen settings: Two for each day, one for normal years
and one for leap years.

~~~
mjd
It's a one-month perpetual calendar, not a one-year perpetual calendar.

------
evangineer
I'm no calendar geek. I have however written production software that had to
do date calculations, so wound up having to do the whole Gregorian to Julian
and back conversion thing.

I was doing this before they wrote the book on it:
<http://www.calendarists.com>

